# Simply pretty (TONS of pics!)



## Triskele (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi all!

I thought I'd do my first tutorial today. It's really work-friendly but is also very easy to smoke out for evening. The colors mentioned here work really well on my NC40-42 skintone, so if you're lighter or darker please don't hesitate to substitute what will work for -you-!

So, let's get started, eh?

The materials!

Makeup wise:






(All are MAC unless otherwise stated)
Makeup for ever face & body foundation (I think mine is #34, but the number's been rubbed off.)
Makeup for ever full cover concealer #8
Invisible set powder
Cherche blushcreme (which is discontinued, nooooo~)
Springsheen blush
UDPP
Shroom, espresso, orange (NYX) eyeshadows
Black pencil eyeliner
Black cream or liquid eyeliner
Brow shader in walnut/ivoire
Mascara
Maybelline line stylist lipliner in mauve (Not pictured)
Beaux lustreglass (Not pictured)

Tools wise:





Kabuki brush
187 brush
209-like brush
213-like brush
231 brush
224-like brush
208-like brush
Eyelash curler

And now, the naked face! (washed and moisturized) - forgive my brows, they're getting done at the end of the week.





To start with, apply your foundation, concealer, and cream blush (I use my fingers.)
It will look something like this:





Next, apply your powder with a large kabuki brush:









And, using the 187, sweep springsheen from the apples of your cheeks to your temples, focusing on the apples.









(If you contour your face, do that here. I don't, so I won't XD)

Next, apply your UDPP.









And then put a thin line of black pencil liner near your top lashes, then dot the pencil liner along your lower lashes to about 1/2 way in from the outer corner. Yes, eyeliner goes BEFORE the shadow.





Then we smudge using a small brush!













Then, using our 213-ish brush, we apply shroom to the lid as well as on the browbone.














After that, we take our 231 brush, and load it up with espresso.





Then apply it to the top lashlines, smudging upwards.





Then, with whatever is left on the brush, we gently line the lower lashlines, only where there is eyeliner!





You will end up with this:









Next, using your 224-alike, load up on orange! (You can use ANY color here. I usually do expensive pink or idol eyes, but your taste may vary. Lighter colors tend to look better though.)





Apply it above the crease!













Take your black liquid or cream eyeliner (I use a pen-type of eyeliner I get from my local japanese grocery, but anything will do)





And line your top lashline only.





Then curl your lashes and apply mascara





Lastly (for the eyes at least), put on your brows!









And the eyes are done!!









Last is the lips:





And voila!





 to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But remember to let your hair down!





Some variations:
Instead of UDPP, use a paint pot or shadestick as your base. It will give the shadow a beautiful new dimension.
To smoke out after work, just apply carbon to your upper and lower lashlines with a small brush and blend like crazy! You can also apply a medium color eyeshadow (like satin taupe) to your crease to add even more depth.

Thanks for looking everybody, I hope this was helpful!
Kisses!


----------



## ppalada (Jun 3, 2008)

very soft and pretty. thanks for doing this!


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Jun 3, 2008)

Very pretty and versatile!  Thanks, doll!  This was awesome!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 3, 2008)

really cute look


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 3, 2008)

Simple and pretty - I like it ^__^


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 3, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## nunu (Jun 3, 2008)

such a pretty look!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 3, 2008)

You did a very nice job!  Such a pretty and fresh look!


----------



## user79 (Jun 4, 2008)

Very do-able to daytime, thanks for entering!


----------



## doniad101 (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks for posting this tut! This look is simple and very pretty! That MAC invisible set powder seems to bring a nice glow to your face...umm...I think I might have to check that out, lol.


----------

